# Air Zound



## XmisterIS (10 Dec 2009)

I am fed up of being treated like thin air by drivers sometimes!

Does anyone have an Air Zound?

My questions are:

1) How loud are they compared to a car horn?

2) How many seconds of blast do you get before you have to pump them up again?

3) Are they easy to pump up?


----------



## Theseus (10 Dec 2009)

XmisterIS said:


> I am fed up of being treated like thin air by drivers sometimes!
> 
> Does anyone have an Air Zound?



Yes



XmisterIS said:


> My questions are:
> 
> 1) How loud are they compared to a car horn?



About the same, you can sort of adjust the volume by limiting the air flow with a valve. at the highest setting, it is loud.



XmisterIS said:


> 2) How many seconds of blast do you get before you have to pump them up again?



Enough to last more than one journey with several blasts. I have never timed it from full pressure to empty. Also depends on the setting you have the valve at.



XmisterIS said:


> 3) Are they easy to pump up?



Peice of p**s. The trigger lifts up to reveal a standard schreader valve. So long as you have a pump, you can top it up anywhere in seconds.


----------



## semislickstick (10 Dec 2009)

They are loud, usually people in cars have heard it. 
How long it lasts is dependant on how trigger happy you are and the loud/not as loud valve setting you have it on, also the weather, mine didn't like cold weather so much, but I never tried carrying it in my jacket in the colder months, I wonder if that would have helped.


----------



## Alan Whicker (10 Dec 2009)

I've got one - well worth it. One problem is that drivers seem to think they're being hooted by another car, rather than a bicycle. Does wake them up though. 

They really are incredibly loud - so loud that I have to lift the button up into its safety catch position when the bike's stored in our dining room. I pressed it once indoors and my ears were ringing for half an hour and the cat's never been quite the same since.

I've used it as an emergency measure on dopey jaywalking pedestrians who ignore or don't hear my bell because of headphones. They jump out of their skin, and I end up apologising - not recommended.


----------



## Jezston (10 Dec 2009)

I'm glad this thread came up when it did as I'm totally getting myself an airzound now the drivers seem to be getting seriously careless on my commute recently.

Only dilemma is should I pay £27 for one from my LBS when I can get one online for £18?


----------



## XmisterIS (10 Dec 2009)

Trouble is, when the windows are up, they probably can't hear a shout! Or look like they haven't heard ...


----------



## jonny jeez (10 Dec 2009)

> I took mine off after a few weeks. For one it's easy to make you trigger happy. But mainly because I found that if I didn't pump it up regularly, then when I got to a time when its use was justifiable it wasn't pressurised enough to be effective.
> 
> I still find that there are very few situations where a good shout isn't sufficient.



I'm gald you said that. I nearly bought one, but haven't yet, for two reasons.

1. Chitty has limited real estate on the front bars now (what with twin lights and a defective computer)
2. I wondered if it would "Start" more problems than it solved. I tend to find a good "whooooa" or "excuse me" does the trick in most places.

I'm still in two minds tho


----------



## jonny jeez (10 Dec 2009)

Jezston said:


> I'm glad this thread came up when it did as I'm totally getting myself an airzound now the drivers seem to be getting seriously careless on my commute recently.
> 
> Only dilemma is should I pay £27 for one from my LBS when I can get one online for £18?



err if you like paying over the odds, I'll sell you one for £200.

web, delivered to your door .....just make sure it fits your bars (i think there are some size issues)


----------



## magnatom (10 Dec 2009)

No airzound for me. Personally I think they are a bit aggressive. If a pedestrian runs out in front of me, then they can hear me shout (I can shout loud!). If a car pulls out on front of me and I am considering using an airzound, then I have time to avoid the car anyway. I'd only be using the airzound to sound displeasure (not a good reason IMO).

The only time it might come in useful (IMO) is if for some reason a vehicle is starting to squash you from the side and hasn't seen you, although I should be avoiding such situations anyway byt he way I ride. Therefore, I'd probably only use it inappropriately.


----------



## XmisterIS (10 Dec 2009)

I expect they just ignore me then! I have screamed at the top of my voice at cars who have just plain cut me up before - and they act like I'm not there.

Makes me think that if they ignore me shouting, perhaps they'll ignore the 'zound as well.

Upon reflection, there are idiots who ignore me beeping at them on my motorbike - and I have fitted a seriously loud horn to that! The usual trick is for them to start driving at me, I beep at them and they just keep on coming!


----------



## Armegatron (10 Dec 2009)

XmisterIS said:


> I am fed up of being treated like thin air by drivers sometimes!
> 
> Does anyone have an Air Zound?
> 
> ...



1) I shown my collegue this when I received it the other week, he was very impressed with how loud it sounded and even reckoned it was louder than a cars horn.

2) Not sure, but it seems to last long enough for me. 

3) Very easy & quick too.

Just be careful that you dont accidently lean on it like I did - I jumped a mile!


----------



## jonny jeez (10 Dec 2009)

magnatom said:


> If a car pulls out on front of me and I am considering using an airzound, then I have time to avoid the car anyway. I'd only be using the airzound to sound displeasure (not a good reason IMO).



that is a VERY good point.

you've just made my mind up. thanks Mag (not the firts time I've taken your advice)


----------



## Jezston (10 Dec 2009)

magnatom said:


> The only time it might come in useful (IMO) is if for some reason a vehicle is starting to squash you from the side and hasn't seen you, although I should be avoiding such situations anyway byt he way I ride. Therefore, I'd probably only use it inappropriately.



This is why I'm thinking of getting one, and having seen the videos people have put on YouTube where the drivers actually stop when the horn goes off.

Not sure how change the way I ride can stop busses and HGV's looking at the gap rather than what's in it!


----------



## magnatom (10 Dec 2009)

jonny jeez said:


> that is a VERY good point.
> 
> you've just made my mind up. thanks Mag (not the firts time I've taken your advice)



Oh no, someone listens to me...arrghh!


----------



## magnatom (10 Dec 2009)

Jezston said:


> This is why I'm thinking of getting one, and having seen the videos people have put on YouTube where the drivers actually stop when the horn goes off.
> 
> Not sure how change the way I ride can stop busses and HGV's looking at the gap rather than what's in it!




But this tends to happen slowly and if I have positioned myself correctly I should have an escape route. 

Oh and you can always slap the side of the vehicle..


----------



## BentMikey (10 Dec 2009)

Posting against an AirZound based on aggressiveness or inability to use whilst braking is to me like posting how those with video cameras go around "looking for trouble".

An AirZound can be extremely useful:

View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hRnAqemC0cY


----------



## magnatom (10 Dec 2009)

BentMikey said:


> Posting against an AirZound based on aggressiveness or inability to use whilst braking is to me like posting how those with video cameras go around "looking for trouble".



It's nothing to do with the ability to use an airzound whilst braking, although certainly do think that in an emergency your concentration should be fully focused on stopping avoiding a situation rather than hitting a horn, (remembering that from the time you have hit the horn there is a significant reaction time from the driver to react, i.e. normal reaction time, time to see where the noise is coming from and then time to actually do something about it).

However, MY main reason is because I know that I would be tempted to use it inappropriately. I don't want to and it would just be another stick for the 'magnatom haters' to hit me with. 

All of my previous post was stated as my opinion. Anyone who follows that advices is making their own decision.


----------



## Coco (10 Dec 2009)

I've got an AirZound but use it infrequently. Mostly to get stupid pigeons out of my way when cycling through parks, or getting security to open the vehicle entrance at work.

I don't use it as much on cars as I thought I would, because it is (well I think it is) a very loud and sometimes agressive noise. 

If you do get one, make sure you don't lean on it when putting your bike in the shed


----------



## hackbike 666 (10 Dec 2009)

> I took mine off after a few weeks. For one it's easy to make you trigger happy. But mainly because I found that if I didn't pump it up regularly, then when I got to a time when its use was justifiable it wasn't pressurised enough to be effective.
> 
> I still find that there are very few situations where a good shout isn't sufficient.



Just thinking about the airzound tonight.Great piece of kit but biggest disadvantage is it didn't really work when I needed it.I normally forgot to refill it.

At least my 12v horn combo on one bike is effective and reliable as is the 6v set on the other bike.Just charging the battery for my next 7 commutes and I reckon it will last 7 commutes.


----------



## Browser (10 Dec 2009)

According to the instructions supplies with it, one full charge of air @80 psi would be sufficient for one ten-second blast.
I still have a bell for warning peds, and my voice of course, the 'Zound is, as suggested by another poster, for situations where you are being squeezed/forced off the road and the caged-in feckwit seems to have forgotten you exist.


----------



## hackbike 666 (10 Dec 2009)

I wouldn't fit it back on now with the setup I have got but the one advantage over my setup up is that the airzound is very light.


----------



## fossyant (10 Dec 2009)

I think they are pretty useful, but I am not cluttering the bike up any more than lights. I can be very loud...have lifted a driver off their seat (literally) with a loud 'OI' shouted through the window.


----------



## hackbike 666 (10 Dec 2009)

fossyant said:


> I think they are pretty useful, but I am not cluttering the bike up any more than lights. I can be very loud...have lifted a driver off their seat (literally) with a loud 'OI' shouted through the window.



Trouble is in the heat of the moment I may be liable to swear so at least with my horn(s) im more likely to keep my gob shut.


----------



## BentMikey (10 Dec 2009)

Besides which, drivers are much more likely to pay attention to an airhorn than some w@nk*r shouting (which is probably how they will initially perceive us).


----------



## hackbike 666 (11 Dec 2009)

BentMikey said:


> Besides which, drivers are much more likely to pay attention to an airhorn than some w@nk*r shouting (which is probably how they will initially perceive us).




 Got me there.


----------



## thomas (11 Dec 2009)

http://www.airzound.co.uk/

Has demos and things.

I have taken my airzound off, only because I'm back at UNI and don't really need it. If I was commuting daily it would be back on.

I can yell, loudly and have no problem doing that...but at times it can be nice just to use it, even if trigger happy, to be sure someone is aware of you.


----------



## BentMikey (11 Dec 2009)

hackbike 666 said:


> At least my 12v horn combo on one bike is effective and reliable as is the 6v set on the other bike.Just charging the battery for my next 7 commutes and I reckon it will last 7 commutes.



I do like your horn setup!


----------



## hackbike 666 (11 Dec 2009)

BentMikey said:


> I do like your horn setup!



Thanks,im happy with it but I need to change the horn buttons (too sensitive) Usually when im walking over the concourse I set it off by accident.


----------



## BentMikey (11 Dec 2009)

LOL! Yeah, it's slightly embarassing when I bump the airzound button by accident.


----------



## XmisterIS (11 Dec 2009)

BentMikey said:


> LOL! Yeah, it's slightly embarassing when I bump the airzound button by accident.



I have visions of early morning + XmissusIS + bowl of corn flakes in front of the TV + me with air zound creeping into the living room behind the sofa = cornflake explosion


----------



## Tinuts (13 Dec 2009)

I have one and can certainly recommend it but with a few reservations:

1. Not advisable to use it on pedestrians as they tend to freeze on the spot rather than get out of your way. IMHO it is too loud and just isn't a very friendly thingto use in this manner.

2. It's quicker to shout than use the Zound so mine only gets used in rare circumstances - but then I have, out of necessity, developed a particularly loud cyclist's bellow. 

3. They aren't that robust. I must be on my fifth or sixth by now. The plastic invariable cracks and the tubing can also perish over time.

4. You do have to keep pumping them up - and remember to do so! I did spot a tricycle taxi-bike in London whose owner had swapped the standard air container for one of those large plastic 2L bottles. Didn't ask how much better it was but clearly this is an option if you want more air!

On a positive note, it is useful to be able to indicate your displeasure when some prat passes too close or cuts you up. Using a Zound can be a somewhat more neutral way of doing so than the stream of expletive laden invective which I'm afraid I have been occasionally known to direct at errant motorists. 

I do believe that, used in a "Watch out I'm on the road too" kind of warning to a motorist who may not have noticed you, it is as effective as the car horn which its sound resembles.


----------



## thomas (13 Dec 2009)

Tinuts said:


> 3. They aren't that robust. I must be on my fifth or sixth by now. The plastic invariable cracks and the tubing can also perish over time.
> 
> 4. You do have to keep pumping them up - and remember to do so! I did spot a tricycle taxi-bike in London whose owner had swapped the standard air container for one of those large plastic 2L bottles. Didn't ask how much better it was but clearly this is an option if you want more air!



blooming heck! I've had mine for over a year now and it's still fine!!

I've heard that you can swap them over. I don't have room for a 2l bottle though...and don't want to break it


----------



## hackbike 666 (13 Dec 2009)

A certain top cyclist on here swapped the bottles over as well.Mine lasted quite a time but as you say I generally forgot to refill mine.


----------



## Jezston (13 Dec 2009)

So I bought an Airzound yesterday!

However, I'm having a problem with it, in that it doesn't work. I'm suspecting I may just have a dud, but thought I should run the symptoms by the experienced here in case I'm missing something obvious.

Have it all attached, correctly I believe (instructions are on the minimal side, but doesn't appear to be much I could have done wrong). However, pumping it up doesn't seem to be doing anything - I attach my schraeder pump, pump it up a while, take the pump off, press the button - nothing.

Took it round a friends who has a car pump which has a pressure meter on it - after pumping up my tires to confirm it was working, we stuck it in the airzound and on one pump the meter shot up to the top, and wouldn't pump any more. Upon removing the cable, and pressing the button - nothing. 

I'm suspecting the valve is faulty and the pressure reading I'm getting is just for the the tube from the pump!

Or am I possibly missing something?


----------



## BentMikey (13 Dec 2009)

You do have to push the pump on fairly strongly to make sure it depresses the valve pin in the schraeder valve on the AirZound.


----------



## orienteer (13 Dec 2009)

My first one developed a leak in the tubing. I repaired it by cutting the tube and rejoining it with a short length of tube cut from the end of a ball point pen refill. Tight enough fit not to come apart when pressurised.

The instructions say one fill (to 80psi) should provide 30 half-second blasts, surely enough for a normal journey!


----------



## hackbike 666 (13 Dec 2009)

BentMikey said:


> LOL! Yeah, it's slightly embarassing when I bump the airzound button by accident.



Modified the horn buttons tonight.Two fitted like last time gives me a bit more of a target to aim for but they aren't as sensitive.I like the 12v horn setup I could swear they are louder than the 6v set.Very effective as well.


----------



## rusky (15 Dec 2009)

Jezston said:


> So I bought an Airzound yesterday!
> 
> However, I'm having a problem with it, in that it doesn't work. I'm suspecting I may just have a dud, but thought I should run the symptoms by the experienced here in case I'm missing something obvious.
> 
> ...



A mate had the same problem. He returned it & got a replacement that works fine.


----------



## Jezston (9 Feb 2010)

So after my bike got nicked, along with my Airzound, I have been given a new one.

And this one is also faulty 

Managed to get the last one fixed - chap at the shop I bought it from said it was a common problem and fixed it on the spot, however I won't be able to get to that shop again until the weekend after next, and he said he couldn't really describe the solution over the phone. Gah!

Guess this is more of a rant than a request for advice, but if anyone does know how to fix them please let me know!


----------



## thomas (9 Feb 2010)

Jezston said:


> Guess this is more of a rant than a request for advice, but if anyone does know how to fix them please let me know!




well, what's broken? Maybe take that grey cover off and tighten the cap underneath?

I've never needed to fix mine though.


----------



## Browser (9 Feb 2010)

I though mine was bu66ered when I got it, then I realised you have to have the 'volume control' valve fully open to fill the bottle, as the air path is the same as when it's in use, just in reverse. If memory serves, the little valve control tab has an arrow-head on it to show which way round it is, and this should be pointing forwards (same way as the open bellmouth of the horn) so you can charge/use it.
I use mine very sparingly, only if someone has been an especially talented feckwit. When I worked at a cement works many years ago I often needed to attract attention by whislting, so learned to whistle loudly without the old two-fingers-in-the-mouth routine as they were invariably filthy (my fingers that is).


----------



## gaz (23 Apr 2010)

I'm considering getting one of these, but where to put it on the bike? i got overside handle bars for about an inch and a bit, and then they go kinda aero flat for the palms and then the drops come in.

I've seen on there website it's possible to mount in the drops, but i like to use my drops and wouldn't be able to cover my brakes whilst on them...






So before i buy.. how have other roadies with oversized drop handle bars mounted theres?


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (23 Apr 2010)

Just a pity you can't customise them to say varying different messages depending on the circumstances.

Things such as 

*BEEP! SHOULD'VE GONE TO SPECSAVERS!!*



I'll get me coat.


----------



## Gasman (23 Apr 2010)

I have one on my recumbent although I haven't used it in anger yet. My problem, and I suspect some others', is that I cant activate the horn and pull the brake lever at the same time. I've attempted to rig up a remote switch using an old gear lever and some cable but it needs considerable fettling yet.


----------



## BentMikey (23 Apr 2010)

Someone on BROL made a remote setup that looked quite good.

There's not much point in having an airzound if you can't brake and beep at the same time, IMO.


----------



## cyberknight (23 Apr 2010)

gaz said:


> I'm considering getting one of these, but where to put it on the bike? i got overside handle bars for about an inch and a bit, and then they go kinda aero flat for the palms and then the drops come in.
> 
> I've seen on there website it's possible to mount in the drops, but i like to use my drops and wouldn't be able to cover my brakes whilst on them...
> 
> ...



That held on by a cable tie?
I have mine on standard bars on the hoods but that looks sweet
Although would they not be better with button on the inside?


----------



## thomas (23 Apr 2010)

http://www.airzound.co.uk/how-loud-is-the-airzound/

Not read anything but the OP...but I've put a little audio clip on that page.


----------



## cyberknight (23 Apr 2010)

I have known people jump a good 40 foot away


----------



## gaz (25 Apr 2010)

Still looking on information about mounting on oversize road bars..


----------



## cyberknight (25 Apr 2010)

From airzound`s faq


Oversized handlebar
To attach your AZ onto oversized handlebars (i.e. up to 1 1/4"): remove the volume knob from the
horn; press horn onto handlebar without the clamp using the thin shim; wrap the two 8" cable ties
in opposite directions through the volume knob hole and around the horn (above the back cap
and below the button); place the air bottle in the bottle cage.


----------



## gaz (29 Apr 2010)

Ok i took the plunge and got one. it's awesome. I've got it installed under the hood so i can brake and press it at the same time.

Only issue i have is on 3 pumps i've tried it with pressure gauges. none of them read a pressure?!!!


----------



## semislickstick (29 Apr 2010)

gaz said:


> Ok i took the plunge and got one. it's awesome. I've got it installed under the hood so i can brake and press it at the same time.
> 
> Only issue i have is on 3 pumps i've tried it with pressure gauges. none of them read a pressure?!!!



Have you tried playing with the valve 'knob' (the twisty one for sound level) I wonder if it's position might stop the pump being able to read the pressure?


----------



## BentMikey (29 Apr 2010)

Got a photo of your setup, Gaz?


----------



## Armegatron (29 Apr 2010)

gaz said:


> Ok i took the plunge and got one. it's awesome. I've got it installed under the hood so i can brake and press it at the same time.



Welcome to the club


----------



## Davidc (29 Apr 2010)

hackbike 666 said:


> Modified the horn buttons tonight.Two fitted like last time gives me a bit more of a target to aim for but they aren't as sensitive.I like the 12v horn setup I could swear they are louder than the 6v set.Very effective as well.



What electric horn do you use?


----------



## gaz (29 Apr 2010)

BentMikey said:


> Got a photo of your setup, Gaz?



aww damn i forgot to take one as i was coming in.
although it's very similar to this (below), under the left hood in this way.. I can easily set it off with my smallest finger whilst on the hoods and whilst braking, i can also set it off with a few other fingers with my hands in a different position. It does block the use of the brakes whilst on the drops. i can still use the brake but it's uncomfortable, just limit my self on the drops to a few long clear stretches of road.


----------



## Smithy (20 May 2010)

I've got one after reading about it on here, well worth the money.

Car drivers do hear it and so do pedestrians when they step off the pavement into the road without looking.

I had some kids who thought it would be funny to run towards me screaming their heads off trying to 'frighten' me who soon jumped when I pressed the button.

One word of warning though, be careful so you don't accidentally set it off by mistake as you will jump off your saddle.


----------



## Coco (20 May 2010)

Smithy said:


> One word of warning though, be careful so you don't accidentally set it off by mistake as you will jump off your saddle.



And never, ever, ever, do that in your shed


----------



## cyberknight (20 May 2010)

Coco said:


> And never, ever, ever, do that in your shed



Or accidentally press it when the bike is upside down for maintenance ...

And should have seen my 3 year old jump when he presses the button


----------



## cyberknight (20 May 2010)

And heres me playing with a mate from work ...............


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YR627CR4Xt8


----------



## martint235 (20 May 2010)

Where does the button fit? I've got drops but I always rest my hands on the hoods with my fingers covering the brakes so not sure where the button would go so that I could get to it safely?


----------



## gaz (20 May 2010)

If you mount it as the image below shows, then you can press it whilst braking. it does restrict access to the drops. I have mine mounted slightly higher, i can't press it whilst braking but can use the drops.


----------



## Jonathanbrsc (13 Aug 2014)

Hey all you can get a larger clamp from manufacturers for free, if you get a pipe split or hole they send you a barbed connector to repair it! Email airzound@samuicorp.com


----------



## confusedcyclist (14 Aug 2014)

Just ordered one just in case I get squeezed into the kerb again whilst being overtaken on a blind corner like last night... Ars****e!


----------

